# Bell Tree Direct - 10.1.2013



## Justin (Oct 1, 2013)

Hey guys. It's Justin here to welcome you to the very first *Bell Tree Direct*! To explain, this is an idea we came up with to announce and release new items, features, boards, and anything else new on The Bell Tree. Whenever we have a couple of new announcements, we'll post one of these. The inspiration should be obvious. 

Today's installment is on the tame side, but in the future we'll have more themed editions. I do hear there is a spooky holiday coming up soon! So anyway, let's dive into what's new this week on The Bell Tree:

*Even More Modern Animal Crossing Avatars​*If you've checked out the Avatar Gallery on The Bell Tree anytime in the past month or two, you've hopefully noticed an ever growing series of new Modern Animal Crossing Avatars using New Leaf character art. We've got another *ten brand new avatars up in the gallery* as of today, so feel free to go check it out and use one! _Once again, you can thank Thunder for his continuing hard work on these avatars._





*Introducing Fruit Collectibles (Starting with Pear)​*We've been teasing this for a while now with the polls that I recently ran in the New Leaf board. The poll asked which of the five main fruit is the best. Some of you speculated that the vote would choose which fruit we create as a collectible, but we're actually making all five of them.

So what's the vote for then? Pricing and rarity! Just like the Japanese Logo collectibles, the five fruits will range between low and high price points, and the higher priced ones may have limited stock as well. Obviously, the more popular fruits from the poll will hit the higher price points. Here are the final Fruit Collectible poll results:








*The first Fruit to hit the TBT Shop is the Pear Collectible as of... right now under the Collectibles tab! Go!* It was the weakest contender in the Poll and has a very low price accordingly. Stay tuned for the next Fruit soon in another Bell Tree Direct.



​

*October's Monthly Birthstone (Opal)​*Last month we started a new Monthly Birthstone collectible series with the September Sapphire item. *Appropriately so, the October birthstone Opal is now available for purchase in the TBT Shop under the Collectibles tab right... now! *Don't worry if you can't afford it yet, you have the entire month to save up. Remember that the birthstone will leave the Shop at the end of the month, just like the September stone.



​

*[Cycling] Prefix in Villager Trading Plaza​​*
_And now a word from Thunder regarding the Villager board..._​
Hoy, Thunder here. Per popular request, we'll be adding a cycling tag to the Villager Trading Plaza. In case you're unaware of how it works, Cycling threads are used for the adoption of multiple villagers, as opposed to one-off threads that are used for exchanging a single villager.





*Shop Restocking​*Finally, the Shop has been restocked a bit to celebrate the new additions announced today. If you've been waiting for something to come into stock, now might be a good time to check before it's gone again.

_Editor's Note:_ We've been planning this since Friday. Complete coincidence this fell on the same day of the actual Nintendo Direct.  We're psychic.


----------



## Jake (Oct 1, 2013)

I JUST SAW RCKYS FACE AND THATS ALL I CARE ABOUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11111


SENK U THUNDER I LOVE U I LOVE ALL MY EXES


----------



## Silversea (Oct 1, 2013)

Omg restock of everything *goes on shopping spree*. Title letters collection finally complete, is there a way to make them appear in order?


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Oct 1, 2013)

OMG OMG YES THIS IS PERFECT!

Loving all the new ideas!


----------



## rubyy (Oct 1, 2013)

YAYAYAYAY


----------



## Colour Bandit (Oct 1, 2013)

Justin where is our X&Y trailer!? 

Poop, now I have to choose between my Pyroar avatar or the very fancy looking Hopper avatar... How much longer 'til August, I want my Birthstone Collectible! (Love the idea of Bell Tree Directs by the way!)


----------



## katrina16 (Oct 1, 2013)

what kind of items u selling


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Oct 1, 2013)

katrina16 said:


> what kind of items u selling




Click "Shop" on the bar next to Rules


----------



## rubyy (Oct 1, 2013)

MY COLLECTABLES ARE PRETTY WOOP

- - - Post Merge - - -

IM SO POOR


----------



## Triaged (Oct 1, 2013)

Holding out until the November birthstone.... nnnnnn


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 1, 2013)

Thoughtification said:


> Holding out until the November birthstone.... nnnnnn



Just collect them all! 

I'm anxiously awaiting the Ruby though <3


----------



## Jas0n (Oct 1, 2013)

Jennifer said:


> Just collect them all!
> 
> I'm anxiously awaiting the Ruby though <3



It's no fun collecting them all! November master month.


----------



## oath2order (Oct 1, 2013)

Got my Opal and the PEAR <3


----------



## LemyLekySama (Oct 1, 2013)

I really dig some of these ideas!


----------



## Gizmodo (Oct 1, 2013)

I have so much bells its ridiculous
time to buy things haha
Im just waiting for my birth stone emerald :3


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 1, 2013)

Gizmodo said:


> I have so much bells its ridiculous
> time to buy things haha



Or you can always donate them too! 



Jas0n said:


> It's no fun collecting them all! November master month.



Lies XP


----------



## Kaiaa (Oct 1, 2013)

Yay more collectables! To be honest, Septembers Sapphire is the best of all the months.


----------



## oath2order (Oct 1, 2013)

Kaiaa said:


> Yay more collectables! To be honest, Septembers Sapphire is the best of all the months.



Sssshhhh no March's Aquamarine is better


----------



## Kaiaa (Oct 1, 2013)

(I think we need ice cream to go with our cake collectables)


----------



## Bellxis (Oct 1, 2013)

I was originally waiting for the June birthstone, (Pearl I think..?) but I just had to get a opal when I saw how pretty it was!


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Oct 1, 2013)

Wow, moar stuff  I may use that Antonio Avatar. But I'll probably be switching back later on. :/


----------



## trea (Oct 1, 2013)

I am just excited about my new Beau avatar! Thanks Thunder


----------



## autumnleavesxo (Oct 1, 2013)

Love the pear, and I really like the birthstones too ^^ 
and the Cycling tag in the villager trading plaza makes life so much easier too


----------



## BungoTheElf (Oct 1, 2013)

I'm so poor I need to make a tbt bell shop ;~; I love the pear though! It's my native fruit!


----------



## Venn (Oct 1, 2013)

:O Aurora and Bones? 
Glad my 2 Favorite finally got the new avatars


----------



## Hamusuta (Oct 1, 2013)

WAT EVEN IS THIS LOLLLLL


----------



## Bowie (Oct 1, 2013)

All of this productivity is proving to be quite overwhelming! I think that it's brilliant!


----------



## Joey (Oct 1, 2013)

I love the birthstones and I am going to get all of them.


----------



## Mino (Oct 1, 2013)

I can die happy.


----------



## nellpond (Oct 1, 2013)

ohh opal is my birthstone this is perfect!!!! uwu


----------



## FireNinja1 (Oct 1, 2013)

Sweet. Can't wait for the apple.


----------



## pengutango (Oct 1, 2013)

Yay! More collectibles!  I definitely wanna collect all the birthstones. Can't wait for the Amethyst.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 1, 2013)

I've decided that it's a good thing that my birthstone (peridot) will be that last one to get. It gives me areason to stick around for another year


----------



## Leanne (Oct 1, 2013)

Testing to see if I have cute pear. O:


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 1, 2013)

I bought the new items, they're great!


----------



## Trundle (Oct 1, 2013)

Wow, this is great! Awesome work, everyone!


----------



## Zanessa (Oct 1, 2013)

So are all villager giveaway threads required to change to the 'cycling prefix' even though we're not cycling, just giving away?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, what's the main difference between generic avatars and modern ones? 
Great work, Thunder! <3


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange (Oct 1, 2013)

YAY, a Bubbles avatar. Thanks so much Thunder


----------



## Farobi (Oct 1, 2013)

cool! ty for the shotout thunder 

- - - Post Merge - - -

my collectibles are ugh atm though.


----------



## radical6 (Oct 1, 2013)

you did scoot
i love you

opal looks pretty oo
also thanks for adding the cycling tag uvu


----------



## Kaiaa (Oct 1, 2013)

ZanessaGaily said:


> So are all villager giveaway threads required to change to the 'cycling prefix' even though we're not cycling, just giving away?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Giveaway threads will still be give away threads. Now if you are giving away a lot of villagers in secession, it would be classified as cycling.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 1, 2013)

Yay, my birthstone!


----------



## Kip (Oct 1, 2013)

Well done guys. This is amazing! I can't wait until the direct for that character maker thing that jermey's been working on (if there is going to be one).


----------



## Zeiro (Oct 2, 2013)

Heck yes, my favorite fruit! Oh, and the new birthstone! Nice.

I... hardly have any bells left now...


----------



## in-a-pickle (Oct 2, 2013)

Can you reorganize your collectables? Lol...they're all mixed up for me.


----------



## VillageDweller (Oct 2, 2013)

i simply love thunder for making a bones profile pic
ever since ANDY MADE ME LOSE MY OLD PROFILE PIC SMH

But this is all very nice <3 Nice collectable and stuff, yay~
I just want the other fruit to appear ;_;
(also can some nice person please give me enough bells to buy the opal for my birthday later yes please and thank you)


----------



## iLoveYou (Oct 2, 2013)

VillageDweller said:


> I just want the other fruit to appear ;_;
> 
> HEY KAYLA LOVE YOU BY THE WAYS. #AnswerMe #goyl



Hey Harry. iLoveYou c: #Answered

I'm so in love with the little fruit collectibles. <3 Thank you, thank you for making them available. I'm so happy to see that Jen made a group for collectibles, by the way. It's about time. 

Love the little birthstone teaser. c: You tease.


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Oct 4, 2013)

Ahh, this is so awesome!^^  *Loving* all of the new things!  Really, keep up the amazing work!


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 5, 2013)

Does anyone know if and when the next bell tree direct will be?  Just wondering.


----------



## Jake (Oct 5, 2013)

VillageDweller said:


> i simply love thunder for making a bones profile pic
> ever since ANDY MADE ME LOSE MY OLD PROFILE PIC SMH



but ur pikachu avatar was the cutest <3


----------

